# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Thomas Massie Moneybomb Donation Thread!

## Jeremy

> Amount:	$100.00
> Transaction ID:	ch_3HWSieLsuUtl2h
> Transaction date/time:	2014-01-09 23:00:29


(Don't worry, I did hold, but the receipt is in central time)

Edit:  I literally just doubled the moneybomb.  Keep up, people!

Donate Here!:
https://secure.thomasmassie.com/

----------


## mad cow

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount:	$100.00
Transaction ID:	ch_3HWfvfn2U1hV1J
Transaction date/time:	2014-01-09 23:13:25

Let's get this party started!

----------


## Roxi

It's been a damn long time since my name was on a moneybomb ticker.

----------


## Mani

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$50.00
Transaction ID: 	ch_3HamWXBgE4zIlk
Transaction date/time: 	2014-01-10 03:29:19

----------


## MelissaWV

In for some money once I get home.  I know some folks would rather not vote or participate, but honestly this is one of our own who has done a good job so far and bothers to explain his position on a variety of issues.  It should be worth a donation to you if you can swing it.

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$50.00
Transaction ID: 	ch_3HgIc0WtU7lrFq
Transaction date/time: 	2014-01-10 09:10:31

----------


## cajuncocoa

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: $100.00
Transaction ID: ch_3HkLc0PgY8jyAg
Transaction date/time: 2014-01-10 10:04:31

----------


## jurgs01

Amount:	$25.00
Transaction ID:	ch_3Hh6EC2fkp9OEr
Transaction date/time:	2014-01-10 10:01:11

If anyone doesn't have money, you can share:
https://twitter.com/Candidate4Liber/...78470075125760
https://www.facebook.com/Liberty2014...00281734618764
https://www.facebook.com/candidates4...00281733436134

----------


## tsai3904

Just donated.

Please help keep the Daily Paul thread bumped so it has a chance to get on the front page.  It's not getting any traction at all over there.

http://www.dailypaul.com/308725/thom...ary-10-13-2014

----------


## CaseyJones

bump

----------


## tsai3904

bump

----------


## mad cow

Email from Ron Paul:

Are you tired of politicians that talk about smaller government and more personal liberties, but don’t deliver?

I know I am and in my years in Washington, I saw it all the time.

However, in the last few years, I have seen a few bright spots.

My good friend Thomas Massie is one of those bright spots.  He has been a true friend of liberty.  

The establishment doesn’t like this and has pledged to spend $50 million or more to defeat constitutional conservative candidates.

That’s why the grassroots is holding a “Common Sense” Money Bomb beginning January 10th.

You see, January 10th is the anniversary of the publishing of Thomas Paine’s Common Sense.

Will you please donate as generously as possible to Thomas’ “Common Sense Money Bomb?

I know first-hand how powerful the grassroots can be.  It was all of you that helped to bring in over $6 million in one day in December 2007 for my presidential campaign.

As a freshman, Thomas has stood up to the establishment and fought against the unwise Internet Sales Tax scheme.

He has continually fought for personal liberties by introducing legislation to ban domestic drones, and forced the House to vote ending the NSA’s domestic spying program.

We need more members of Congress like him.

So will you please read Congressman Massie’s email below and then donate as generously as you can to his “Common Sense” Money Bomb?

Please act today!

For Liberty,

Ron Paul

----------


## tsai3904



----------


## fr33

Amount: 	$25.00
Transaction ID: 	****
Transaction date/time: 	2014-01-10 20:25:38

----------


## Pisces

Thank you!


Thank you for your generous donation!


Amount: $100.00 
Transaction ID: ch_3Hrt51xxxxxxxx
Transaction date/time: 2014-01-10 21:09:58

----------


## kcchiefs6465

..

Late night donation?

Massie is a hero.

Let's get a donation and I'll go without cigarettes for a week.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount:$20.14

Transaction ID:ch_3HxcF9A8q3kIsf

Transaction date/time:2014-01-11 03:04:36

----------


## malkusm

Bump

----------


## EBounding

Done!




> Amount: 	$50.00
> Transaction ID: 	ch_3I3x3aXXXXXXXX
> Transaction date/time: 	2014-01-11 09:37:39

----------


## Lucille

$14,333.74

----------


## goRPaul

xD




> Amount:	$25.00
> Transaction ID:	ch_3ITijcTeKjVo6A
> Transaction date/time:	2014-01-12 12:15:15

----------


## Neil Desmond

What is a money bomb?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moneybomb

----------


## CaseyJones

> What is a money bomb?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moneybomb


how is RonPaulForums not mentioned in that at all?
it started here

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> IDK folks. I promised myself I'd never donate to another race outside of a local race in New Hampshire because donating to candidates in local races in NH goes 10 times as far. I'm conflicted because Thomas is my favorite Congressman. I feel like he really gets me, plus he retweeted my comment about how we met. Should I donate to him?


I have a protocol for dealing with complex circumstances such as these: take half pint to the face, sit and marinate, retrieve debit card, pull trigger, voila!

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I have a protocol for dealing with complex circumstances such as these: take half pint to the face, sit and marinate, retrieve debit card, pull trigger, voila!


OK, all of you great people talked me into. I'm not rich like you though, so I had to put it on credit. I hereby state that I will not donate to another candidate ever again until Shem for NH State House has a money bomb. If he never has a money bomb, I'm never donating again...



> Amount: 	$25.00
> Transaction ID: 	
> Transaction date/time: 	2014-01-12 15:26:11

----------


## CaseyJones

to whom ever just plonked down $1000

----------


## MelissaWV

$15804.16

----------


## RDM

*Thank you!*  	Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:
$20.14

Transaction ID:
ch_3IXrcJK4F9KUfu

Transaction date/time:
2014-01-12 16:31:58

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I'm going to miss the moneybomb, but I'll post here when I can give; probably Wednesday or Thursday-ish.  I had to pay out $200 to get a box of Cat5 Plenum cable on a job that pays $300, they they are being kinda slow on paying.  It'll probably hit my PayPal Tuesday and my bank Thursday.

----------


## CaseyJones

bump

----------


## Brian4Liberty

I can see the whites of their eyes. Fire!




> <Donation Thank you notice would be here, if the cut and paste had worked (and I hadn't closed the other window already!)>

----------


## Mani

$17,056.14  Nice!!

----------


## Petar

bump a doodle doo

----------


## philipped

Donated earlier this week, it's honestly awesome to be able to say I share the same birthday as this guy.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Last day! Good day for those who are away from their computers on the weekend...

Will we make it an even $20k?

----------


## CaseyJones

$18,866.98!

----------


## CaseyJones

$19,102.40!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

$19,127.40!

----------


## Trigonx

Wow, almost 37k.  Went to the website to see if it was over 25k.  I was pleasantly surprised to see it at $36,762.

----------


## Jeremy

> Wow, almost 37k.  Went to the website to see if it was over 25k.  I was pleasantly surprised to see it at $36,762.


Offline donations added in or something?

----------


## TheEngineer

Donated.

----------

